# Vote for the best PC in a box



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

now its time to vote for the best PC in a box. I would like to say thank you to everyone that submitted something and to everyone that votes.


*option 1 *
more pics here 







*option 2*
more pics here 






*option 3* 
more pics here






*option 4*
more pics here 






*option 5*
more pics here


----------



## ERazer (Apr 9, 2010)

should do a poll


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 9, 2010)

what? if these pics are all i have to go on, the only one that deserves any kind of mention is option 3.
should include whats in the box....otherwise its a bunch of USPS Priorty boxes with various fan holes x 4


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> what? if these pics are all i have to go on, the only one that deserves any kind of mention is option 3.
> should include whats in the box....otherwise its a bunch of USPS Priorty boxes with various fan holes x 4



dude click the link above each pic for more


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

i want to redo my vote! i clicked the wrong one


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2010)

I voted for option 2, just cant beat H2O in that flat rate


----------



## ERazer (Apr 9, 2010)

holy cow option 2 got WC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I voted for option 2, just cant beat H2O in that medium flat rate



thats the one i wanted but clicked the wrong one by mistake!! i want to change mine but it wont let me. maybe op can?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL I love this thread 
Pc in a box

Not what i was expecting 
Nice work guys..Really nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> thats the one i wanted but clicked the wrong one by mistake!! i want to change mine but it wont let me. maybe op can?



once you make your choice thats final unless a mod can do something


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2010)

Had to vote for Snapshots "Cardboard 900." Awesome job Snap!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asylum (Apr 9, 2010)

Number 2 Priority Mail FTW!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 9, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Had to vote for Snapshots "Cardboard 900." Awesome job Snap!!!!!!!!



Thanks stinger


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks stinger



you did a great job bro. I think you have this one easy  
If only i had some kind of prize i could give


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

my vote is in.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2010)

no contest.... that CB900 is fucking great


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 9, 2010)

Antec ftmfw.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 9, 2010)

pic 4 shits pretty funny yo


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you did a great job bro. I think you have this one easy
> If only i had some kind of prize i could give



I'll take anything! what you got

No, it was just a fun little project to be apart or and I thank you for that.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll go with option 2 & 3, pity you can vote for 2 lol. They seem capable of being put into plain view on a table. I really like the antec box , its real funny!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

2 and 3 are my favorite, but what I like about 3 is the replica thing he had going, it's just too awesome   I should have known, I bought a rad from that dude, came with colorful drawings, my name everywhere.  Just pure awesomeness 

Good job to everyone though, it was definitely fun to do, I wish I would have joined, I just didn't have components to put into the box


----------

